# Jointed Flickers



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

just recently purchased the # 5 and 7 jointed flicker depth chart from precision trolling. I always just ran them
The same leads as the regular shads but according to precision they dive quite a bit deeper. I was really surprised. Might have a little to do with why they out produce for me on Saugeyes. They are closer to the bottom. Just a heads up to those that troll these little fish catching machines.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> just recently purchased the # 5 and 7 jointed flicker depth chart from precision trolling. I always just ran them
> The same leads as the regular shads but according to precision they dive quite a bit deeper. I was really surprised. Might have a little to do with why they out produce for me on Saugeyes. They are closer to the bottom. Just a heads up to those that troll these little fish catching machines.


hmm depth charts included with flicker 7 and jointed 7 shows regular lure diving deeper.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> hmm depth charts included with flicker 7 and jointed 7 shows regular lure diving deeper.


The way they test the lures at precision trolling I have to believe them but according to their test it’s not even close.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

wow that is interesting as its a bit different from what is in the package. thanks for sharing. maybe one of these days ill invest in some counters and try to dial it in.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> wow that is interesting as its a bit different from what is in the package. thanks for sharing. maybe one of these days ill invest in some counters and try to dial it in.


I’ve noticed most lures will run deeper than what the manufacturer says. Most lures are based on cast not trolling. Gotta get some line counters, can really dial in the depth with them.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the max depth do the #5 and #7 jointed flicker shad dive to by the app?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

But that’s a bunch of line out


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you That is a lot of line out and I did not know they went that deep.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Use a 30-40 jet diver to shorten the lead.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

1more said:


> Use a 30-40 jet diver to shorten the lead.


Snap weight.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a hard time believing the Precision Trolling app on this one. They definitely run deeper than the regulars but the deepest I’ve been able to verify is at 16’. They are definitely fish catching machines though. That green sum gun is HOT! I love casting them shallow for eyes as well.


----------

